# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Situata e konfliktit Rusi - Gjeorgji

## RaPSouL

Tanket Ruse po ecin drejt Gjeorgjisë këtë e shkruajnë të gjithë mediat dhe nëpër TV kemi pamjet nga to, për ata që dinë anglisht ja njëher një artikull në gjuhën angleze pastaj po gjeta ndonjë në gjuhën shqipe do e sjell.

Filloi ose krisi!




> *Georgia 'under attack' as Russian tanks roll in*
> 
> TBLISI, Georgia (CNN) -- Georgia's president said Friday that his country is under attack by Russian tanks and warplanes, and he accused Russia of targeting civilians as tensions over the breakaway Georgian region of South Ossetia appeared to boil over into full-blown conflict.
> 
>  "All day today, they've been bombing Georgia from numerous warplanes and specifically targeting (the) civilian population, and we have scores of wounded and dead among (the) civilian population all around the country," President Mikhail Saakashvili told CNN in an exclusive interview.
> 
> "This is the worst nightmare one can encounter," he said.
> 
> Asked whether Georgia and Russia were now at war, he said, "My country is in self-defense against Russian aggression. Russian troops invaded Georgia." 
> ...

----------


## RaPSouL

Ja edhe këtu e keni një artikull.

Klikoni këtu për të lexuar.

----------


## RaPSouL

Këtu keni një video reth gjithë kësaj.

Klikoni për të shikuar videon

----------


## Alienated

Sh|t ... keq puna. Do filloje nje lufte shume e madhe atje qe s'do dihet se si do rezultoje ne politiken nderkombetare. Do uroja shume qe te dobesonte Rusine, por kam frike se do zgjase shume dhe do kete krize nderkombetare  :i ngrysur:

----------


## RaPSouL

*Russian Army Moving Against Georgian Forces Controlling Capital of Breakaway Province South Ossetia*

 Parts of Russia's 58th Army — including 150 tanks and armored vehicles — reportedly were moving Friday on the capital of South Ossetia after Georgian troops entered the city in an attempt to crush separatist forces seeking to control the breakaway province.

Kakha Lamaia, a member of Georgia's National Security Council, told Reuters the two countries are "very close" to war, if not already at war.

"If it's not war, then we are very close to it," Lamaia said. "The Russians have invaded Georgia and we are under attack."

President Bush and Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin reportedly were discussing the Georgia crisis after attending the opening of the Beijing Olympic games.

Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Viktorovich Lavrov told Reuters that he is "receiving reports of ethnic cleansing in villages of South Ossetia."

Fighting escalated between Georgian and Russian forces escalated earlier in the day with Georgia claiming to have downed four Russian combat warplanes, and Russian planes bombing the Vaziani airbase outside the Georgian capital of Tblisi.

Russian Ground Forces spokesman Col. Igor Konashenkov said that 10 Russian peacekeepers were killed and another 30 wounded durring Georgian shelling of their barracks.

Georgian officials denied firing on the Russian forces.

Russia's Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said that Moscow was receiving reports that villages in South Ossetia were being ethnically cleansed.

"We are receiving reports that a policy of ethnic cleansing was being conducted in villages in South Ossetia, the number of refugees is climbing, the panic is growing, people are trying to save their lives," he said during televised remarks in Moscow from Russia's Foreign Ministry.

Georgian troops launched their offensive to regain control over the South Ossetia.

Georgian President Mikhail Saakashvili accused Russia, which has close ties to the separatists, of bombing Georgian territory.

Saakashvili also said it was in the United States' interest to help his country.

But Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin said the Georgian attack will draw retaliation and the Defense Ministry pledged to protect South Ossetians, most of whom have Russian citizenship.

Russia's Channel 1 television earlier showed a convoy of Russian tanks that it said had entered South Ossetia. The report said the convoy is expected to reach the provincial capital within a few hours.

There has been no immediate comment from Russian officials.

Separatist officials in South Ossetia said 15 civilians had been killed in fighting overnight. Georgian officials said seven civilians were wounded in bombing raids by Russia.

Georgia declared a three-hour cease-fire to allow civilians to leave Tskhinvali. Georgia's Interior Ministry spokesman said troops were observing the cease-fire, which began at 3 p.m. local time (7 a.m. EDT).

A spokesman for President Bush said Russia and Georgia should cease hostilities and hold talks to end the conflict. NATO Secretary General Jaap de Hoop Scheffer said he is seriously concerned about the fighting and that the alliance is closely following the situation.

Georgia, which borders the Black Sea between Turkey and Russia, was ruled by Moscow for most of the two centuries preceding the breakup of the Soviet Union. The country has angered Russia by seeking NATO membership — a bid Moscow regards as part of a Western effort to weaken its influence in the region.

Saakashvili long has pledged to restore Tbilisi's rule over South Ossetia and another breakaway province, Abkhazia. Both regions have run their own affairs without international recognition since splitting from Georgia in the early 1990s and built up ties with Moscow.

Relations between Georgia and Russia worsened notably this year as Georgia pushed to join NATO and Russia dispatched additional peacekeeper forces to Abkhazia.

The International Committee of the Red Cross said it is seeking to open a humanitarian corridor to guarantee safe access to Tskhinvali. Maia Kardova, ICRC spokeswoman in Tbilisi, said military vehicles are being given priority on the main road leading to the South Ossetia capital and this is making it difficult for rescue vehicles to get through.

Saakashvili urged Russia to immediately stop bombing Georgian territory.

"Georgia will not yield its territory or renounce its freedom," he said.

A senior Russian diplomat in charge of the South Ossetian conflict, Yuri Popov, dismissed the Georgian claims of Russian bombings as misinformation, the RIA-Novosti news agency reported.

Russia's President Dmitry Medvedev later chaired a session of his Security Council in the Kremlin, vowing that Moscow will protect Russian citizens.

"In accordance with the constitution and federal law, I, as president of Russia, am obliged to protect lives and dignity of Russian citizens wherever they are located," Medvedev said, according to Russian news reports. "We won't allow the death of our compatriots go unpunished."

_The Associated Press and Reuters contributed to this report._

----------


## RaPSouL

*Violence in Georgia*

----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## Qyfyre

Paska plas keq fare andej.

Te yahoo.com keni video.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Paska plas keq fare andej.
> 
> Te yahoo.com keni video.



Ja dhe videot!

Video nr 1

Video nr 2

Video nr 3

----------


## episode

ja dhe Gjeorgjia po kerkon ndihme nga USA.... jo rastesisht plasi sot....

Rust te flliqur .... ****

----------


## RaPSouL

> ja dhe Gjeorgjia po kerkon ndihme nga USA.... jo rastesisht plasi sot....
> 
> Rust te flliqur .... ****



Ajo tash pritet, ndërhyrja e SHBA-ve do të thotë krizë dhe luftë mes dy fuqive botërore, shpresojmë të mos vijë kurrë deri aty, përndryshe e gjithë bota do të futej në një krizë të thellë.

----------


## Qyfyre

Bush kishte thënë që Gjeorgja dhe Rusia duhet të heqin dorë nga dhuna dhe të ulen në bisedime për ti dhënë fund konfliktit.

Burr me mend e kemi, lum si ne.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Rusia po hapet byt.esh shume. Me Kosoven e kruan, me Cecenet e krruan, me Gjeorgjine e krruan, me USA & Evrope e krruan. Keshtu sic e ka nisur ka per te perfunduar e gjakosur e tera nje dite  :buzeqeshje: . Uroj te jete sa me e afert ajo dite. Popull derr.

----------


## episode

derisa e gjith bota ka  syt drejt olimpiades, kta perfida monstruma u versulen... 
phaaaa cka ish duke i ber gjynahhhhh

----------


## artful dodger

150 automjete te armatosur Gjeorgjia duhet ti asgjesoj brenda 3 oresh... kurse komplet personelin ta marr peng, brenda mundesive. Sido qe te vij puna, kto trupat e automjetet ruse nuk duhet te dalin prej Gjeorgjise ashtu sic u futen... si bandat e 97 ne benz me kallashin nga dritarja.

----------


## Apollyon

Uuuuu cne kjo lufte tani? Nga doli?

Me falni per injorancen, po sja paskam haberin se paska lufte atje! Kur nisi? Per cfar?

----------


## episode

> 150 automjete te armatosur Gjeorgjia duhet ti asgjesoj brenda 3 oresh... kurse komplet personelin ta marr peng, brenda mundesive. Sido qe te vij puna, kto trupat e automjetet ruse nuk duhet te dalin prej Gjeorgjise ashtu sic u futen... si bandat e 97 ne benz me kallashin nga dritarja.


eh sikur te mundnin

----------


## artful dodger

po munden ore si s'munden... ushtrine pse e kane, per ping-pong?

----------


## RaPSouL

> Uuuuu cne kjo lufte tani? Nga doli?
> 
> Me falni per injorancen, po sja paskam haberin se paska lufte atje! Kur nisi? Per cfar?



E gjitha mori kahun nga e keqja sot, pergjat mengjesit, ku Moska kercenonte Gjeorgjin per terheqjen e trupave te saja me leshim te forcave te vet nga Rusia..

Dhe ja e gjitha erdhi deri ketu tek kjo perplasje.

----------

